#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Radio Ubiquiti Airfiber 5 ou 5U

## piwtorak

alo pessoal,
qual dos dois modelos voces acham que ficaria melhor para o cenario abaixo e qual dos 3 estudos de altura de antena qualificam como melhor.
obrigado desde ja a quem colaborar.

----------


## aragaodiego

A diferença entre o AF5 e o AF5U são as frequências (médias ou altas) que cada um deles trabalha...

----------


## piwtorak

Obrigado aragao !
para meu cenario de que voce iria ?
abraco.

----------


## fhayashi

18km com fresnel obstruído e uma antena de 23dbi?

Eu não faria esse enlace com nenhuma das duas. Quanto precisa de banda? Tem algum ponto intermediário para fugir dessa obstrução?

----------


## piwtorak

o radio mudou eh um airfiber 1.2 gbps estou estudando aumentar a antena num dos pontos e diminuir esse fresnel.

----------


## piwtorak

no calculador da ubiquiti simulador, passa....

----------


## piwtorak

pontos intermediarios vao onerar em radios... preciso de uns 100mbps....video conferencias.

----------


## utilprovedor

iria de algcom 0,60 cm ou 0,90 cm fexada + mimosa c5c

----------


## piwtorak

posso considerar um 5X com antena de 34 dbi....se ajudar.

----------


## piwtorak

quantos dbi a antena para usar com mimosa ? esse c5c é 5ghz ?
parece que fica mais em conta que o ubqt

----------


## piwtorak

to no programa do tal mimosa parece que ele eh mais viavel mesmo.
preciso so saber que antena usar com C5C....
obrigado pelo apoio

----------


## piwtorak

veja como ficou no mimosa
LINE OF SIGHT	Yes	FRESNEL OBSTR	55.8 %
RAIN RELIABILITY	99.99% %	LINK DISTANCE	17.98 km
SNR 36.94 dB	SNR 40.85 dB
PHY 780 Mbps	PHY 780 Mbps
AGGR IP 624 Mbps	AGGR IP 624 Mbps

----------


## godoy

Amigo.

O problema de Fresnel afetará em qualquer dos equipamentos pois as frequencias são muito próximas, portanto a frequência não eliminará a necessidade de corrigir o problema de Fresnel.

O Rádio AF5U trabalha (na sua maioria) com frequências que necessitam de Licenciamento. Caso vá utilizar apenas a Frequência livre o AF5 é mais interessante.
https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=145177

Reforço: Isso no tocante a permissão de Frequência e não compensação de Fresnel.

----------


## piwtorak

Obrigado Godoy !

vou observar estes pontos.

abraco e boas festas.

----------

